# Gotta love trespassers and their corn!



## GainesvilleDave (Oct 22, 2013)

First off, I've owned a tract of land on the Alcovy river in east Gwinnett since 1997. It's a little over 100 acres, and about 12 or so acress are unfit to build on due to the river. 3 pieces of adjoining properties have sold over the years and have been covered by swim/tennis. For the record, I have nothing against building.
I do take issue with those that live nearby, moving in on my land, building a gate and road from their home, and notifying the DNR of "trespassers" , all the while they are illegally on my land. The DNR called me to sort it out. I told him that no one has "permission" to be on the land. He, DNR, told me about bait locations and illegal stand placements. The LE ranger did bust 3. They were baiting, no orange, no license, no big game, no permission, hunting with AR platforms during bow season, etc.. They even got me the keys to the new gate, lol. After the bust, the DNR LE said he now needed to let his confidential informant know that HE has no right to be on my land. So, now one of my favorite places to gun hunt has been covered in bait, and I forgot to mention, one of the new gate guys shot a doe in bow with a gun. Part of my problem is the "cultural transition" that the area is in. Foreigners that know private landowners rights, but do not care. The DNR LE having a trespasser "on deck" waiting on them to clear it out for him is beyond funny. The DNR LE should make case(s) against him as well. This is the 5th time that entrenched groups have staked a bogus claim to my land and paid at the courthouse. One problem is the land conceals a 4 acre lake, and everything from Garmin to Google maps shows the lake. Must be too much temptation for the common man to endure? I know, sounds a lot like a soap opera, LOL.  dave


----------



## cuda67bnl (Oct 22, 2013)

I'd be glad to help watch that property for you. Wouldn't charge ya nothing either if you'd let me bow hunt on it.......


----------



## GainesvilleDave (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks Cuda. If I had a nickel for every time someone asked to hunt, I would buy another 100 acres 

The sad fact is that there's no shortage of bad apples out there that make it tough on the other 99% that do right. Those 1%'ers ruin a lot of access opportunities for others. Land owners rarely have someone walk up (or call) and say "I will hunt your land, bring uninvited guests, leave your gates open, shoot your buildings, and use your land as a landfill when I replace my hot water heater." Not all do those things, however those that do are remembered.  dave


----------



## cuda67bnl (Oct 22, 2013)

You're preachin to the choir with me, Dave. I get the same issues on our property.


----------



## arkie1 (Oct 24, 2013)

Join the club. I have the same problems plus they stole our stands out of the woods. I have got a buddy that moved in right by it now so hopefully this helps.


----------



## goob (Nov 12, 2013)

I just want to know where you found a "hot water heater" haha.


----------



## The Longhunter (Nov 12, 2013)

GainesvilleDave said:


> First off, I've owned a tract of land on the Alcovy river in east Gwinnett since 1997. It's a little over 100 acres, and about 12 or so acress are unfit to build on due to the river. 3 pieces of adjoining properties have sold over the years and have been covered by swim/tennis. For the record, I have nothing against building.
> I do take issue with those that live nearby, moving in on my land, building a gate and road from their home, and notifying the DNR of "trespassers" , all the while they are illegally on my land. The DNR called me to sort it out. I told him that no one has "permission" to be on the land. He, DNR, told me about bait locations and illegal stand placements. The LE ranger did bust 3. They were baiting, no orange, no license, no big game, no permission, hunting with AR platforms during bow season, etc.. They even got me the keys to the new gate, lol. After the bust, the DNR LE said he now needed to let his confidential informant know that HE has no right to be on my land. So, now one of my favorite places to gun hunt has been covered in bait, and I forgot to mention, one of the new gate guys shot a doe in bow with a gun. Part of my problem is the "cultural transition" that the area is in. Foreigners that know private landowners rights, but do not care. The DNR LE having a trespasser "on deck" waiting on them to clear it out for him is beyond funny. The DNR LE should make case(s) against him as well. This is the 5th time that entrenched groups have staked a bogus claim to my land and paid at the courthouse. One problem is the land conceals a 4 acre lake, and everything from Garmin to Google maps shows the lake. Must be too much temptation for the common man to endure? I know, sounds a lot like a soap opera, LOL.  dave




You need to have another talk with the GW.  Any more citations, he can write "court appearance only."  Then go to the courthouse and find out who the prosecutor is and talk to him about enhancing the penalties.


----------



## goob (Nov 12, 2013)

Has anybody found a "hot water heater"


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 21, 2013)

I ran up on some cubins during deer season trying to call turkeys up. You never know. Id be hauling stands out.


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 24, 2013)

goob said:


> Has anybody found a "hot water heater"



your so mean....we get it..........at least I did


----------



## Beretta682 (Dec 11, 2013)

I hate trespassers too.  Going down to my dad's farm to check for some this weekend.


----------



## pop pop jones (Jan 2, 2014)

bfriendly said:


> your so mean....we get it..........at least I did





Why would you want to heat hot water anyway?


----------



## umbuntu (Jan 12, 2014)

Trespassing is a constant problem.  I've had my share of cleaning up beer cans and "escorting" them off the property.  Now I call the deputies but somehow one of our barns burned down one night.  Good thing it was unused for the last 15 years.  I found that barbwire strung knee high on fresh 4 wheeler tracks through the pines tends to stop them as does old school nail boards under pine straw.  One guy even offered to have me hunt with him cause "this is good land and I have permission from the owner".  I got his name and truck tag.  The deputies paid him a visit that night.  It's kind of a game now.  They hunt and I hunt them.  Document and call 'em in is our method now.


----------



## Red1775 (Jan 18, 2014)

Grew up on a farm and we had a lake, always had folks fishing it. 

I was 13 one time when  I walked down with grandfather to check one out.

After some chit chat my grandfather asked who told him he could fish there and he said Lonnie had. 

My grandfather asked "Lonnie did?" the guy nodded and my grandfather went on, "when did you see Lonnie?"

"Last week in town."

"Well next time you see Lonnie tell him to get his - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - up here and see his mother, she thinks he got killed in Tet '68 and has grieved every since." 

Have to love idiots that thinks what is yours is theirs too.


----------



## The Longhunter (Jan 19, 2014)

Red1775 said:


> Grew up on a farm and we had a lake, always had folks fishing it.
> 
> I was 13 one time when  I walked down with grandfather to check one out.
> 
> ...




Has the same thing happen to me.

Ran up on some turkey hunters, asked them what they were doing.

"Chauncy Farquar"   gave us permission to hunt here.

"He did, did he?  Well, I'm Chauncy,  and I'm just naturally curious when I did this."

Talk about some folks spitting and sputtering.


----------



## BornNRaised (Jan 19, 2014)

The Longhunter said:


> Has the same thing happen to me.
> 
> Ran up on some turkey hunters, asked them what they were doing.
> 
> ...




LOL! I bet there heart skipped a beat!!



OP sorry for the trouble. ..interesting about the CI...I bet he was READY to get in there!!


----------

